# BlueBerry Pie Filling Wine



## ed71 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok guys I scoured the internet to see if this was possible since my local "Ollies" store. (re-consignment store) had cans of blueberry pie filling for like 1.75 (U.S.) I went ahead and bought like 5 cans and decided to experiment using used distiled water 1 gallon jugs. I had read from older homebrewers.com forum threads that "Cherry Pie Filling cans" were used with very good success. Although the poster at that time had mentioned that he used benzotite and several rackings to successfully clear the wine. 
I had posted a question on whether "High Fructose Corn Syrup" was fermentable earlier. The reason for this post was that this specific dollar store can of blueberry had real blueberries with no preservatives but alot of HFCS and citric acid.
Well 7 days later, My blueberry pie filling wine is bout done, not yet though..(since my hydrometer is having some problems and I dont trust its readings....slightly off) So simply pouring a wine glass full from the hydrometer test tube...(hydrometer says bout 1.015) 
Tastes Ok and not too strong. However, very thick and viscuous since I added 3 Cans to 1 gallon. A very pale white leftover once swirled.....I assume this is from the "modified starch" that was added to make the can thicker and viscuous. 
The poster of the "hombrewers.com" had mentioned several bentonite and racks later solved this problem.
Any thoughts?

Ed


----------



## Duster (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you add any enzyme?
I would get it dry, make sure the so2 levels are where they need to be for a couple days then hit it with some enzyme.
Give it a few weeks and see if a fining agent is needed then


----------



## ed71 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah bought some pectin enzyme but didn't know when to add it. Im guessing that and some bentonite should clear up. As for the thickness (maybe add more water? Only thing I can think of)

Ed


----------



## Duster (Jan 29, 2014)

The enzyme may help break down the pectin
I wouldn't add water
Your gonna want some body to your wine. Let the enzyme work and your wine clear then rack it off the lees. If it is still too heavy for your liking you can cut it with other wine or brandy


----------



## petey (Feb 3, 2014)

How about amylase enzyme ? That'll clear up a starchy haze


----------

